# ERTS BROS - Blob Top



## Maine Digger (Mar 22, 2004)

Here's a nice old soda that has it all, bubbles, black slag, whittle and swirls in the neck from when the twisted the bottle as they blew it. You can feel the twist 'wrinkles' on the surface of the bottle.  Anyone ever heard of ERTS Bros in Poughkeepsie, NY?


----------

